# Best costume you saw tonight



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Best costume of the night for us: homemade Maleficent (from the movie - when she was a child). The wings took up the whole sidewalk.  The girl made it herself and reminded me that she was Medusa last year. I remember that costume. Very talented and clever kid!

We also got a kid in a shower (like in Karate Kid), a teenage boy dressed as Ogre Fiona from Shrek, and my own son, who was a jawa from Star Wars (I tell ya, that kid has a talented mother!).

What was the best costume YOU say tonight?


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Other than my sons (biased I know) a creeper from minecraft. Everyone else was just the typical walmart costume. Ninjas, zombie mask, Elsa from frozen (21 of them). Here's my son. He's a big game fan and wanted to be a test subject from portal. 









Didn't get a night shot, but the light tube does glow blue. One of the hardest things I had to concoct for this year was that gun.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We had some great costumes. The best was easily the boy dressed as an outhouse eg. he was sitting in the outhouse with the door open and had his fake legs hanging off the seat. And then him and his three friends asked if they could get extra treats if they danced for us. They had a little 30 second choreographed routine - sounded like maybe they had learned it at school. So we got to see an outhouse dance!

We also had a teenage girl dress as Priincess Peach from Mario Kart complete with cart and a teenage boy dressed up as "Math, because math is scary." Not a single Elsa.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Best costume I saw tonight was my across the street neighbor dressed as an elf queen with very realistic oversized ears. Didn't notice any stand out costumes from the kids this year.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cutest costume was a non-PC one that a toddler had on... a "bum" with a cardboard sign around his neck that said "will work for candy."

Not many homemade ones.... other than just a zombie types. No huge standout ones.

But they all had a blast and we did too!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Homemade sesame street gang. 

Had Elmo, Cookie monster, and Oscar the grouch. ~10 year olds, all made their own, Gigantic googley eyes and colored feathers. It was awesome. 

LOTS of VERY GOOD face paint tonight, too.

(Don't think I went more than 5 minutes without seeing Elsa either)

Store bought but freakin' awesome Stitch bears some mention too, just for the obscurity and timing. They didn't run to the local supermarket on THAT one.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Had two early teen girls go as Wayne and Garth, loved it!


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

So many the kids in this are Realy get into it. My favorite was a mummy costume a parent wore. One girl was dressed as the elf from Zelda is was a well done one.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Best - girl dressed as Dorothy, dress homemade, basket with Toto and really had the character down. 

A few Elsa and Olaf (had taken heads off so hard to id). Plenty of no costumes, I always gave out candy and was no different to them, but inside my little halloween heart shrunk a bit...


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

I saw an adult dressed as Yukon Cornelius from Rudolph, he even had the ice pick, red winter cap, ear muffs, very original idea.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I had 0 original costumes lol, everything was store bought with winter coats haha...although, one of the kids dad was dressed up like mental institution Ace Ventura, other than that nothing


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

15 year old guy dressed as a clown on stilts. Took a picture....


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

We had a zombie fighter/ survivor dressed in riot gear. He looked great and it was homemade. It was very elaborate.

We got Elsa Anna and Olaf'd to the moon. Also tons of Spider-Man. 

We got two headless horseman. Very cool.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Only one Elsa, lots of Olafs. Especially the toddlers.

Minnie Mouse. 

Cats, some super heros. Captain America was the best, he had the pose down and everything.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

We had a three year old Chuckie come through who was pretty awesome. Till my youngest sons costume scared the crap outa him and he started crying lol.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

The guy's next door dressed as Duck Dynasty .. Why it was so great is it was very, very out of character for them! Quite funny, when they walked up, I busted out laughing and had to get a picture.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Icepick, LOVE the Portal costume! Very nicely done!


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

We had a boy dressed in a red body suit and rainbow shorts, lots of bead necklaces. He said he was Party Man and started dancing. Kid had some great moves! Had a toddler as a panda cub, lots of princesses. One kid was a mindcraft character; homemade costume done really well.


----------



## One Eyed Sam (Aug 12, 2013)

My little girl was Rufus from Dolphin Tales 2. Thought it was pretty dang good considering we had no clue where to start on a pelican a week ago...


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

A family of four werewolves. They did such an awesome job! From ears, to claws, to excessive amounts of hair! I was very impressed. We did however see 30 Elsa's... Frozen is a cute movie, but I am WAYYYY over it at this point.


----------



## empressofeverything.com (Nov 11, 2008)

Definitely,







Foxy the Pirate (from 5 Nights at Freddy's)


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

We had 14 Elsa's. Gag. 

A ton of Hulks and Captain Americas. Off the shelf. Boo. 

A coworker of mine dressed as a Daily Prophet newsboy, with a decent accent, and had even printed up his own edition of the Daily Prophet. I loved that he was so into his character. 

I had a girl (about 14) come through with her parents. She was dressed as a geisha and very tastefully. It was not one of the tween sexy costumes. I could tell she pieced it together herself. I gave her extra candy and my mom asked me why. It really impressed me that on halloween, on a Friday, a 14 year old girl chose to wear a tasteful costume and trick or treat with her parents instead of either being a ho-bag, slutting around with her friends, going to a party she had no business being at, or sulking at home. She was my favorite trick or treater because she embodied the true spirit of trick or treating and she was having a blast!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

The whole Beetlejuice crew was there but this was so creative! The Lydia Dietz costume was spot on as well!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

best homemade costume was this kid








Of course my daughter is 5 so she was Elsa. 








But then switched to vampire Elsa


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Like everyone else, saw lots of Elsas. Also saw lots of Annas, too, but not many Olafs. One family did the cast. Elsa, Anna, Hans, Cristoph, Olaf, & the Queen. Daddy was Cristoph & he was carrying a stuffed deer for Sven.

The strangest one was was Slender Man. And I made one little boy's day by knowing he was Jack Skellington. Apparently everyone just thought he was a regular skeleton.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Had a Violet Beauregarde. Also made a kid's night by recognizing he was Slender Man; I got the feeling from his mom that not many people knew the character.

We made sure to make a fuss over the most creative costumes and to give them extra candy.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I give it up to this kid he really pulled off Rocky Horror ...


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I gave a ridiculous amount of candy to two teenagers dressed up in "the Crow" styled costumes.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

My favorite was on the yellow brick road

Halloween 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

best costume I saw was a grandma pushing her newborn granddaughter in one of those old fashion baby carriages and the baby was sleeping beauty waiting for the kiss so the baby was lying down with flowers all around her really creative


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Aside from the wide arrangements of Frozen Elsa styles. Someone should open up a new thread how many Elsa's TOTs did you have? LOL! Had a kid dressed up and all lit up like Deadmau5 mouse head it was cool. Had a Minecraft creeper kid could not reach to get candy his dad had to remove his head, it was funny and then pick him up to turn him around. Of course there was my brother with his Sully costume but, I'm biased helped him out with the head


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow! I give that kid props, too! I haven't seen a kid as Dr. Frank in years! He looks great!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My favorite was a little guy of maybe three in a tiny little santa suit with his face painted as Jack Skellington. Very well done. I also had a few little girls in very pretty Mexican dresses with faces done as sugar skulls. Other than that, it was mostly a mix of ninja turtles and princesses.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I bent down to talk to a little boy about 3 1/2 because I couldn't figure out what he was, he had a suit jacket with an ID card clipped to it, glasses and a painted beard. Looked at his ID card he was Dr. House! I thought that was funny.


----------

